# Best magnetic rugs?



## stencilface (24 August 2011)

I have searched for a post on this, as I'm sure there must be one about somewhere, but I couldn't find it.  Does anyone use these, and in your opinion which is the best?  I think one with movable magnets might be best, as then you can target specific areas, but I really have no clue.

I'm hoping my horse might come back into work at some stage, and I thought something like this might ease him back in a bit easier. Plus it would make me feel like I am doing something to help   I have seen these ones which all look good.

http://www.armadillo-products.co.uk/products_rug.htm

http://www.equimagnets.co.uk/magnetic-therapy-rugs-pulsed-38-c.asp

http://www.premierequine.co.uk/acatalog/Magnetx_Therapy.html

Thanks


----------



## stencilface (24 August 2011)

No one have a magnetic rug?


----------



## robthecob (24 August 2011)

I was watching with interest so I'll give it a nudge ;-)


----------



## stencilface (24 August 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## HayleyUK (24 August 2011)

PS has the PE one I think - I've gOt the magnetic boots & think they're fab so I'd definately try he rug!


----------



## MrsMozart (24 August 2011)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Equilibrium magnetic rugs.

http://www.equilibriumproducts.com/equilibrium_therapy/magnetic_therapy_magnetic_back_pad/

They also do a quarter pad to go with it.

The design has just been changed. I'm waiting for the new ones to come out (have one on order).


----------



## robthecob (24 August 2011)

MM is that for the Dizzy pone? Have your physio or vets recommended it to you? I am very tempted, have you had a price for your one on order?


----------



## MrsMozart (24 August 2011)

robthecob said:



			MM is that for the Dizzy pone? Have your physio or vets recommended it to you? I am very tempted, have you had a price for your one on order?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, primarily for the Dizz, though the others will get goes as well 

Vet has said it can't hurt, so welcome to try it . Lots of recommendation on here and elsewhere for magnet therapy, so am willing to give it a go. Looked at magnetic pulse therapy as well, but that one is £6.5k  and it's not going to get rid of the bony irregularities, so not going that route.

D ordered it for my Birthday pressie, which was very kind (I thought a new saddle was it lol). I'd been trying to get one of the original ones, but everyone was out of stock (I wanted the quarter section as well). I've asked, but D can't remember (he's a man, what can one say ).


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 August 2011)

Not got a rug but have the verdus stable boots and the armadillo wraps. I dont use the verdus boots (should go on ebay) as i have read the magnets should be south seeking only and should be on from 20 min to 4 hrs max to stop the horse becoming acustomed to it and they loose the effectivness.

I like the armadillo wraps, they're fab and i have used them after a hard day and after knocks etc and it could be from the bandaging effect or the magnets but i like them

My first pair of wraps got misplaced so i got some more and now i have two sets so since the magnets are movable and velcro so was thinking i could just stick them on a fleece? What do you think?


----------



## jaijai (24 August 2011)

My friend has the equimagnet rug and leg wrap. Have used it several times(she is very kind) with really good results. Am saving up for one of my own.


----------



## stencilface (25 August 2011)

Thanks for replies. 

The only thing about the equilibrium one is that its not a rug, with a rug I feel I could leave it on them as an underrug and just go, whereas with the pad things, I'd feel I'd have to wait and be there the whole time they were wearing it?

I think I quite like the equimagnets ones though, seems like the pockets would be easy to put the magnets in etc, and you could concentrate on one area.


----------



## nikkimariet (25 August 2011)

We use armadillo rugs on both Bruce and CS, they are great and as a rug cut really well, don't rub etc and CS has managed to keep his in one piece so far so they aren't too delicate!


----------



## stencilface (25 August 2011)

The magnets attach with velcro on those don't they?  How hardy is that, I mean if you move them around a bit does the velcro stay in good condition?


----------



## Saratoga (25 August 2011)

I have the Bioflow magnet rug. It's made from a really nice thin almost cooler type material. I didn't go for the Armadillo rug as they get really hot, and you can't use them in summer when travelling etc as they boil in them.


----------



## stencilface (25 August 2011)

Googling bioflow it seems they don't make them anymore, maybe the equimagnets might be the best one, as is mesh?


----------



## MrsMozart (25 August 2011)

From my asking questions on here, it seemed like thirty minutes or so every day was a good period to use one for. I thought that would fit in nicely with bringing the two horses in - they'd get half an hour each from coming in before being ridden. Both horses are naturally very warm so I didn't want a 'rug' as such, just specific areas to be covered (back, loins, and front of quarters area ).


----------



## KatB (25 August 2011)

I've got a leaflet for a company who do magnetic pads and bands etc. You can buy the pads (about £45 I think) and just velcro them onto the rugs you want to use them on  MUCH cheaper, and I've been using the magnetic bands on madam for her windgalls, and think there is a difference.. will dig out the name for you!


----------



## Dotilas (25 August 2011)

My ex bf used to have a mesh one that I used on my boy, I found that there was a noticeable difference in him when I got on at competitions when he had travelled in it, versus travelling without it.


----------



## nikkimariet (25 August 2011)

Magnets stay put when in use, never had one slip or come off altogether. Easy enough to peel off by hand to wash or move though! It is really handy!


----------



## stencilface (25 August 2011)

They all sound good!  Think I prefer the look/use of the mesh ones - I think!  

Just want to give my family an idea of something to get for my birthday, as I have absolutely no idea - I know these aren't exactly cheap, but I think they're worthwhile after seeing the difference in our old dog having a magnetic collar.


----------



## Saratoga (25 August 2011)

I have a magnetic rug for my boys, and also a magnet bracelet of my own. I wasn't convinced they did anything TBH. BUT..I took my bracelet off when I went on holiday and didn't put it back on for weeks. Started getting headaches regularly so put the bracelet back on just in case, and within 24hrs I felt better. 

So I have started using the magnet rug more again now!


----------



## imr (25 August 2011)

When my boy had some soft tissue damage in his loins vet told me to use a therapulse magnetic rug for half an hour a day. I think it helped. They have big electromagnets and you can see the horses feel the pulse. I worry that some of the rugs have diddy little magnets that won't do a thing (like my utterly useless magnetic overreach boots).   You can't really just leave the horse though, as the rug has a timer and various pouches for attaching the powerpacks etc.


----------



## Jackson (25 August 2011)

I am watching this thread eagerly too, lol.  It is nice to hear from people who have had sucess/believe that it has helped, as when I asked a similar question, people just told me not to be stupid!


----------



## tractorgirl (26 August 2011)

I have a premier equine magnetic rug for my arthritic horse, it really seems to make a difference to him and was not too expensive.  He wears it for an hour or so a day - usually before exercise, sometimes for 30mins afterwards too if he's worked hard.


----------



## kim75 (27 August 2011)

I have always used the armadillo ones along with equilibrium massage pads and also bioflow boots with good results , just bought new armadillo one but gutted doesn't fit new horse


----------



## Hen (28 August 2011)

I don't have a rug with movable magnets but if you're looking for a rug which you can keep on and whose purpose is to heat muscles and provide basic pain relief, have a look at Back on Track rugs, I have a mesh sheet which I use on my horses to warm muscles prior to exercise or after they are cooled down from hard work, I use some of their clothing range on myself to help with aches and pains and find it very good.


----------



## Tr0uble (28 August 2011)

I have the equimagnet one, where you can move the magnets to different pockets. I really like it, because it's mesh so even in the summer they don't get too hot...also good for travelling in.


----------

